# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  عکس در Glade

## mostafa_cpp

سلام 

من glade 2.12.1 رو تو ویندوز نصب کردم ولی  وقتی عکسی رو به فرمم اضافه میکنم تصویر نمایش داده نمیشه در واقع تصاویری که من انتخاب میکنم توی فولدر pixmaps ریخته میشه ولی بصورت خراب !‌ یعنی فایل اصلی حجمش 21 کیلو بایته ولی چیزی که تو فولدر pixmaps ذخیره میشه 1 کیلو بایت حجمشه !

----------

